# Klein Q-Pro cable routing question



## hobiedog (Jun 18, 2005)

Just got a used 2004 Q-Pro XV frameset and noticed the 'cable liners' are gone. I downloaded the Specs Manual. It describes how to route the cables if the liners are not installed. They say to run a cable into and out of the top tube, then install the cable liner, and proceed as if the liner was already installed. 'Course you have to remove the liners after the cable is run inside it. 

Why the heck would you need to install the cable liner if the cable were already routed?


JT


----------



## |brake-out| (Feb 23, 2004)

*Imo*

I would think that cable liners are needed to make chaning the cables easier and so that when you slack in the cable it doesn't try to bunch up inside the tube.


----------



## hobiedog (Jun 18, 2005)

*I agree with you, but the cable guides must be removed....*

after the cables are installed. If the guides are removed, the cables can slacken and 'bunch up'. That's the confusing part.

JT


----------

